# Hummingbird Feeding Frenzy



## MA-Caver (May 26, 2011)

Don't think I've ever seen this many hummingbirds at one place. Neat to watch. 

[yt]HRBQfDwyVBQ[/yt]

It's a wonder that a couple of them didn't get their tongues tangled up trying to get nectar out of the same hole. :lol:


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 31, 2011)

Ha. Cool clip. I have never seen that many in one place either.

James


----------



## MA-Caver (May 31, 2011)

Read somewhere that it's usually a good idea to have more than one feeder about... to prevent competition and squabbling. Tiny as they are, they're very feisty little birds, fiercely territorial. I've had the pleasure of watching two males fight in mid-air and spied a female sitting placidly in the bushes below them. Didn't last very long but still very neat to watch.


----------



## KELLYG (May 31, 2011)

Did you put bird nip in the feeder, like cat nip but for birds.   You will have to remember what the formula was.  This had to be awsome to watch in person.


----------

